# Recommendations?



## Fisherbob (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm going to Mackinaw City for a family reunion - for 5 days. I know that at some point I'll need some time away from the family, so - any recommendations for good wading water with a 45 minute drive? I wouldn't mind hitting the near part of the UP for this getaway, maybe the Carp, but I've never fished it. I'd love to hear some suggestions.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

The Black, Pigeon and Sturgeon all al about 45 minutes away from Mac City. Give those a try. Might hit the tail end of the Hex hatch.


----------



## LadyFisher (Jan 22, 2003)

Is it too late to try for carp? I was hoping to get to that this year, but grandkids visit took precedence. 



A woman's place is in the stream...


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

If your looking for carp, both Traverse Bays are supposedly doing well for carp in 1 t0 3 ft of water. They are done spawning but fishing countinues to be good for them.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

I think he's talking about the Carp River. But that's a great suggestion, those golden beasts are abundant in both bays and is the closest I've come to sight fishing flats, some were well over 20# and will give an 8wt. a beating. Do It, you won't regret it, and you might be the only one fishing for them in sight, which makes it worth the drive.
Wishin' I was Fishin'
PETE


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

I'd hit the Sturgeon or the Pigeon. These should be the closest to Mack. City. The Carp in the UP should be a good chiose as well.


----------



## Whitetail70 (Feb 13, 2007)

MEL said:


> I'd hit the Sturgeon or the Pigeon. These should be the closest to Mack. City. The Carp in the UP should be a good chiose as well.


 Mel, irrelevant question, but you don't happen to work in Lake Orion do you?


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Whitetail70 said:


> Mel, irrelevant question, but you don't happen to work in Lake Orion do you?


No i dont. Why?


----------



## Whitetail70 (Feb 13, 2007)

MEL said:


> No i dont. Why?


Sorry, just thought you were someone my brother worked with/fly fish with.


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

If you are willing to expand your distance to an hour, go to the rapids on the St. Mary's. World class fishery IMO. Atlantics and perhaps some early Kings. Need Canadian fishing license though.


----------

